# Alguno usa console display manager?

## adcdam

Hola, No se como configurar correctamente el archivo cdmrc, primero me aparece console display manager luego el login y después del login aparece el display manager nuevamente y tengo que darle enter para que ejecute bspwm, algo estoy haciendo mal.

saludos!!

----------

## quilosaq

 *adcdam wrote:*   

> No se como configurar correctamente el archivo cdmrc

 ¿Puedes publicar el contenido de ese archivo?

----------

## adcdam

Hola asi viene el archivo original

no se si tengo que hacer un archivo .xsession en el directorio home o no.

estoy muy perdido con esto 

saludos

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# Example config file for cdm(1).

# Values set here is the default as in cdm(1).

# List of programs, commands with whitespaces should be quoted or escaped.

# If unset, all sessions in /etc/X11/Sessions or /usr/share/xsessions are

# offered as choices.

#

# (An example:)

# '~/.xsession'                    # Launch your X session,

# '/usr/bin/fbterm'                # or start a frame buffer console,

# '/usr/bin/cdm ~/.submenu.cdmrc'  # or go to a submenu :)

binlist=(

   '~/.xinitrc'

   '/usr/bin/fbterm'

   '/bin/zsh'

 )

# List all program display names, one-by-one matched with $binlist.

# Names with whitespaces should be quoted or escaped.

#

# (Continued example:)

# namelist=('X session' Console FBTerm 'Sub menu')

namelist=(xsession fbterm zsh)

# Type of the programs, one-by-one matched with $binlist.

# `C' for *C*onsole programs, which would be `exec'ed.

# `X' for *X* programs, which would be run with cdm-xlaunch(1).

#

# (Continued example:)

flaglist=(X C C)

# Style for the cdm dialog, which is printed with dialog(1).

# Default to unset, causing dialog(1) to use the system wide default.

# See /usr/share/doc/cdm/themes for some nice choices.

dialogrc=/usr/share/doc/cdm/themes/lime

# Index of the first item in the menu.

countfrom=0

# Set default display.

display=0

# Where should the first X tty be spawned?

# special value `keep' causes to run X in current tty.

# xtty=?

xtty=7

# Should cdm(1) stick to the specified display?

locktty=no

# Use ConsoleKit for X session?

consolekit=yes

# Timeout for waiting for X session to register with ConsoleKit.

cktimeout=10

# Additional arguments to pass to X server, which is usually called as:

#   /usr/bin/X :$display "${serverargs[@]}" vt$((xtty+display))

# Arguments with whitespaces should be quoted or escaped.

serverargs=(-nolisten tcp)

# Alternative method of calling startx(/setsid). Should only be set if cdm

# does not start X as expected (bash -x shows call to setsid startx, but for

# no apparent reason does not start X).

# Only provided in the hope it may be useful, not a guaranteed fix.

altstartx=no
```

como lo tengo yo

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# Example config file for cdm(1).

# Values set here is the default as in cdm(1).

# List of programs, commands with whitespaces should be quoted or escaped.

# If unset, all sessions in /etc/X11/Sessions or /usr/share/xsessions are

# offered as choices.

#

# (An example:)

# binlist=(

#   '~/.xsession'                    # Launch your X session,

#   '/bin/bash --login'              # or just execute your shell,

#   '/usr/bin/fbterm'                # or start a frame buffer console,

#   '/usr/bin/cdm ~/.submenu.cdmrc'  # or go to a submenu :)

# )

binlist=('~/.xsession'~

        '/bin/bash --login'

>--->---)~~

# List all program display names, one-by-one matched with $binlist.

# Names with whitespaces should be quoted or escaped.

#

# (Continued example:)

# namelist=('X session' Console FBTerm 'Sub menu')

namelist=("bspwm")

# Type of the programs, one-by-one matched with $binlist.

# `C' for *C*onsole programs, which would be `exec'ed.

# `X' for *X* programs, which would be run with cdm-xlaunch(1).

#

# (Continued example:)

# flaglist=(X C C C)

flaglist=(X X)

# Style for the cdm dialog, which is printed with dialog(1).

# Default to unset, causing dialog(1) to use the system wide default.

# See /usr/share/doc/cdm/themes for some nice choices.

dialogrc=/usr/share/cdm/themes/cdm

# Index of the first item in the menu.

countfrom=0

# Set default display.

display=0

# Where should the first X tty be spawned?

# special value `keep' causes to run X in current tty.

xtty=7

# Should cdm(1) stick to the specified display?

locktty=no

# Use ConsoleKit for X session?

consolekit=no

# Timeout for waiting for X session to register with ConsoleKit.

cktimeout=30

# Additional arguments to pass to X server, which is usually called as:

#   /usr/bin/X :$display "${serverargs[@]}" vt$((xtty+display))

# Arguments with whitespaces should be quoted or escaped.

serverargs=(-nolisten tcp)

# Alternative method of calling startx(/setsid). Should only be set if cdm

# does not start X as expected (bash -x shows call to setsid startx, but for

# no apparent reason does not start X).

# Only provided in the hope it may be useful, not a guaranteed fix.

altstartx=no

# Destination for stdout and stderr output from startx.

startxlog=/dev/null

```

----------

## quilosaq

Si lo único que quieres es que una vez validado tu usuario arranque bspwm, elimina (o convierte en comentarios) las líneas del archivo cdmrc correspondientes a las variables binlist, namelist y flaglist y déjalas así:

```
binlist=('/usr/bin/bspwm')

namelist=("bspwm")

flaglist=(X)
```

----------

## adcdam

Hola no me funciono, si lo configuro como me decis me va a una pantalla en negro, en Arch linux funciona sin modificar nada, primero va al login despues aparece el menu de cdm con los gestores de ventana instalados y cuando elegis uno lo inicia, en gentoo primero aparece el menu de cdm despues va al login despues de que hiciste el login aparece el menu de cdm nuevamente y si le das enter arranca el gestor de ventana. pero no esta funcionando como corresponde porque me aparece 2 veces el menu.

Probe de inicia xdm para ver si tenia algo mal de fondo por lo que modifique el archivo /etc/conf.d/xdm y cambie donde dice ISPLAYMANAGER="cdm" cdm por xdm rebootie y xdm funciono sin problemas.

aca el archivo inittab

```
#

# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@funtoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Mike Frysinger, <vapier@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Robin H. Johnson, <robbat2@gentoo.org>

# Default runlevel.

id:5:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown~

l0s:0:wait:/sbin/halt -dhp

l1:1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

l6r:6:wait:/sbin/reboot -dk

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# new-style single-user

su0:S:wait:/sbin/rc single

su1:S:wait:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty --noclear 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# SERIAL CONSOLES

#s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -L 115200 ttyS0 vt100

#s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -L 115200 ttyS1 vt100

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh
```

aca el xinitrc

```
exec /usr/bin/bspwm-session

sxhkd

```

ya no se que mas hacer para que funcione como corresponde en est pagina hay un fork de cdm https://github.com/pale3/cdm

pero no se como instalarlo.

Saludos!!!!!

----------

## quilosaq

 *adcdam wrote:*   

> Probe de inicia xdm para ver si tenia algo mal de fondo por lo que modifique el archivo /etc/conf.d/xdm y cambie donde dice ISPLAYMANAGER="cdm" cdm por xdm rebootie y xdm funciono sin problemas. 

 cdm necesita que no haya otro gestor de entrada (display manager) arrancado. xdm no debería arrancar. ¿Estas usando openrc o systemd?

----------

## adcdam

Hola estoy usando openrc, deshabilite xdm y ahora primero va al login ya es un cambio, en el menu de cdm me aparece sin modificar el archivo /etc/cdmrc xsession y bspwm, el problema es que una vez que hago enter sobre bspwm va al login de nuevo si hago el login depues inicia bspwm normalmente pero tengo que hacer el login dos veces cosa que no quiero.

----------

## esteban_conde

Empecemos desde el principio ¿Tu usuario pertenece al grupo wheel?, yo probaria a ver si es eso aunque dices que xdm funciona sin problemas, ¿has empezado sesion? o solo te ha salido la pantalla de inicio.

----------

## adcdam

Hola, si mi usuario pertenece al grupo wheel, xdm funciona sin problemas inicia sesion normalmente.

saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *adcdam wrote:*   

> aca el xinitrc
> 
> Código:	
> 
> exec /usr/bin/bspwm-session
> ...

 

Comprueba que sea .xinitrc (archivos oculto) puedes tener más configuraciones relaccionadas en ~/.config ~/.local, en fin revisa los directorios ocultos de tu usuario.

----------

## quilosaq

 *adcdam en /etc/cdmrc wrote:*   

> # Use ConsoleKit for X session?
> 
> consolekit=no 

 

Prueba cambiando esta variable a

```
consolekit=yes
```

----------

## adcdam

Le cambié como me dijiste a consolekit=yes en el archivo que puse en home .cdmrc, instale el paquete console kit, hice rc-update add consolekit, reinicie y funcionó como debe, ahora lo que si me gustaría que funcionara sin consolekit.

El archivo .cdmrc no lo tuve que modificar o sea donde decia binlist, namelist y flaglist en Arch linux lo tenia igual lo deje como estaba solo le cambie la apariencia en la parte de dialogr, console kit se encargó solo de poner en el menu los gestores de ventanas.

Gracias y saludos!!!!!

----------

